# Help for a brushless-PMSM motor



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Lemco's are Brushed PM DC motors


----------



## nunocabral (Feb 27, 2010)

have absolute certainty? :s


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

I wouldn't have said "Lemco's are Brushed PM DC motors " if I wasn't certain.

If you even read their website you linked to, it says right on their homepage:

"..... low voltage high torque *permanent magnet DC motors* and generators ......"


----------



## samborambo (Aug 27, 2008)

Those ESTROJ motors look like the real deal. Almost too good to be true. Their figures add up. 50kW peak at 3000RPM, 91 - 94% efficiency, 11kg, small enough to fit inside a wheel or bell housing.

The EMRRAD2 motor is 900 euros. Bargain!

Sam.


----------



## nunocabral (Feb 27, 2010)

ye it's true  thank you Frodus

samborambo where you saw that price?


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

nunocabral said:


> ye it's true  thank you Frodus
> 
> samborambo where you saw that price?


those motors look very promising....thanks!


----------



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

samborambo said:


> Those ESTROJ motors look like the real deal. Almost too good to be true. Their figures add up. 50kW peak at 3000RPM, 91 - 94% efficiency, 11kg, small enough to fit inside a wheel or bell housing.
> 
> The EMRRAD2 motor is 900 euros. Bargain!
> 
> Sam.


numbers seems - way off ... five times too good 
11kg - 150 nm const /2000rpm; 50 kw/3000rpm ???
weird...


----------



## samborambo (Aug 27, 2008)

gor said:


> numbers seems - way off ... five times too good
> 11kg - 150 nm const /2000rpm; 50 kw/3000rpm ???
> weird...


2000RPM = ~210rad/s

210 * 150 = 31,600W


Sam.


----------



## efried (Feb 22, 2009)

Please consider that they say "for 10 Minutes". This is no S1 power spec!



samborambo said:


> 2000RPM = ~210rad/s
> 
> 210 * 150 = 31,600W
> 
> ...


----------

